# post your freeride/downhill bike here



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

post a pic of your freeride/downhill bike here


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

Dont mean to be an ass here but there are about a million of these threads on here. Dont think we need another.


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

alright my bad man, i'm just really f**king bored because i have horrible poison oak and i have been stuck inside for about 4 days.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dh_rider. said:


> alright my bad man, i'm just really f**king bored because i have horrible poison oak and i have been stuck inside for about 4 days.


try a search........sorry bout the PO


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

BOoo.. PO = terrible.. i've never had it.. but i get Poison Ivy like every freaken week and its so annoying...................


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

here ya go! Good luck with the PO.


----------



## marinwolfrider (May 20, 2007)

I picked this one up at the beginning of summer  . 2006 Marin quake AL7 with 66 rc2 eta and Michelin DH16, otherwise stock.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

gop427 said:


> here ya go! Good luck with the PO.


are those bar caps glowing?!? thats sooo cool:thumbsup:


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for bieng nice too me and that marin looks really sick


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

dh_rider. you gots a rig yet?


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

yahoo meesa love mine


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> Here ya go


That head angle is SICK yo!


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here ya go fo-realz now;


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my Tranny


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

heres my stinky


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

My almost completed project.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

double


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

hope your po hets better dh_rider, i've had it lots of times and it really sucks.
my bike:


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks guys for your support, i'm on steriods for it so i think it could be worse. the steriods make me really weird and moody though.


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

dh_rider. said:


> heres my stinky


thats the coolest stinky Ive seen. Something looks diffrent from all the others ive seen. I cant figure it out....(?)


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

my dh race bike...here..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

mine


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Titus is sick, looks crazy small though.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dhrider... how many of these threads are you going to start??? lol


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

How much can that Titus handle? Serisously, I am interested.


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

mbcbulldog said:


> my dh race bike...here..


nice, how much travel does that have in the rear?


----------



## Ride320 (Mar 4, 2007)

my 04 stinky


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> mine


E2, great looking EG. I have a black otw that I am going to set up as a burly "am" ride with Talas36 and RP.


----------



## nizer (May 4, 2006)

New toy


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

holy ****, thats a nice bike. is that a cane creek double barrel in the back?


----------



## nizer (May 4, 2006)

yup. went a little nuts.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

thats one of the nicest bikes ive ever seen


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Coley said:


> thats one of the nicest bikes ive ever seen


I'll believe it when I see a real pic.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

i sold my old dh bike
i had a bighit spec the old single pivot
so i sold it and got this
so its mostly stock still
but im getting there with it
iv'e got new wheels on order
bontrager king earls
and im gonna be getting a dhx 5.0 coil


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

specs:
Frame 05 Yeti ASX anodized black
Fork 07 Boxxer World Cup
Shock DHX 5.0 coil *was thinking air, but heard to many issues with performance / leverage on asx*
Derailer: Sram x-9
Shifter - Sram X-7 rear, Shimano XT front
Front Derailer Deore *just some old junker i had kickin around*
Wheelset: Industry Nine - laced to Mavic 823 20mm front / 9mm XTR skewer rear
Tires: 2.5 Minion UST front/back
Brakes: Juicy Carbons
Cranks: Shimano Hone
Headset: Pig DH Pro *so heavy * lol
Pedals: Welgo B-27's purchased 7 years ago, and still going strong best pedal ever~
Saddle: SDG Slim Jim
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Handlebars: Answer Protapwer
Stem: Dangerboy *only stem in stock at the time that fit the way i wanted, and actually isn't bad overall*
Cassette: Sram 9.0
Chain Tensioner for 2 ring: Blackspire Stinger *best 20 bucks i ever spent! *


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome bike AKRida :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Heres my FR bike:


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

nice, what kinda rear shock is that?


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Me??

If its me its a... Manitou Metel R Coil


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess I'll play








it's not as cool as the all black Kingfisher though


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

2006 jamis diablo!


----------



## gardov (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Dark-Rider (Apr 14, 2007)

My baby"s


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

marinwolfrider said:


> I picked this one up at the beginning of summer  . 2006 Marin quake AL7 with 66 rc2 eta and Michelin DH16, otherwise stock.


This one is mine... I've built it this year... and almost nothing is stock. 

(Marin Quake 7.2)


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

AKRida...love the ASX.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

gremlyn said:


> This one is mine... I've built it this year... and almost nothing is stock.
> 
> (Marin Quake 7.2)


I'm diggin' the unique looks oft he Marins. How does she ride and how does she weigh? Is the travel on that 66 reduced?
Awesome bike!:thumbsup:

AKRida, are those Industry9 wheels? How much does your AS-X weigh?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

here she is. fresh new fork.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mbcbulldog said:


> my dh race bike...here..


LOL

mine (missing the hone cranks):


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine likes to fly....


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

De Aych


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> betcha nobody's ever seen my bike before....


This is only the 10,000th time I've seen it!!


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

06 iron horse yakuza kumicho... I will either upgrade the rear shock/fork OR replace the frame with either an SX or bottle rocket.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

*Put me in Coach!!*

Wheels will be ready next week then it will finally be done.


----------



## Mark71 (Jul 30, 2007)

The R9 and the SOCOM are probably the nicest bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice R9. Post more pixs when it's done.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Nice R9. Post more pixs when it's done.


Give me a week or so and I will post some more detailed pics.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

*Here is mine.*

It doesn't look like this now but i love riding it!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It doesn't look like this now but i love riding it!!!!:thumbsup:


DAMN!


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

funnest bike i have ever ridden and its mine


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Here are my two rides 
First is Downhill bike


Next Is the Lady friend


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

^Pistol,

They have women like that in Nebraska??? Good on you brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

nice fork pistol... where'd you get it??? XD


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Pistol, she's pretty good lookin'. Looks tall too?

We need more pictures... and pictures of her friend too. Haha.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> mine


\can you say :eekster: ?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Starting to have my new ride ready and it feels great till now


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

it is actually a boxxer race with team internals with world cup stickers so ha yeah everything from them you would ever want


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

...something a bit different....


----------



## hal729 (Jun 21, 2007)

My freeride hardtail after her maiden voyage.


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> I'm diggin' the unique looks oft he Marins. How does she ride and how does she weigh? Is the travel on that 66 reduced?
> Awesome bike!:thumbsup:


Thanks!

The ride is great for a FR/light DH bike... it's quick, plush and maneuverable. Stiff to (Marz 66 and 150x12mm trough axle). Today I've converted wheels to tubeless so weight is aprox 40lb (18.2-18.3kg). Maybe less, I don't know.

Travel on 66 is full 180mm, and that is the only existing 66RC2X (as far as I know) with OnePointFive steerer. I've created it from OEM 66RCV (1.5" steerer, 160mm travel) and new '07 RC2X (1-1/8" steerer, 180mm travel). :aureola:

Damn, I love that bike...


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

dh_rider. said:


> heres my stinky


i have a fringe sticker on both of my bikes on the right stantions.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

*heres my...*

freeride and downhill. well short travel downhill.
View attachment 284714


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't say that I do much DH / Freeride, but my Rogue would probably fit into the DH / Freeride category with it's 8" travel and 38lbs of LARD.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

yang.... whats the suspension on that bike. What fork is that. 66?


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

idaho biker 90 said:


> freeride and downhill. well short travel downhill.
> View attachment 284714


nice reflectors hahahahaha


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

It's an 06 Ells Rogue - the rear is set up for 8" travel using a Fox DHX coil shock. The fork in a Marzocchi 66RC2X.


----------



## itreb (Jul 10, 2006)

That's My sweet bike









Italian 7point


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

*Coiler in action off a tiny rock*


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

idaho biker 90 said:


> freeride and downhill. well short travel downhill.
> View attachment 284714


sick bike dude. i want one.

well, as long as they can be built up light but still able to handle a sihtload of aggressive riding.

how heavy is that build anyway? sub 40lbs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

gop427 said:


> How much can that Titus handle? Serisously, I am interested.


Sorry man I just saw this: So far so good a few descent drops some doubles and the standard trails riding w/ plenty of rock/roots. It now sports a coil DHX-much better than the factory spec'd Pearl air shock. Ride On- E2


----------



## Skibum00 (Jan 11, 2007)

Heres my freeride rig


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

ski bum,

how does your rig ride? can you pedal it uphill?


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

My custom polished 06 Dirtbag - She performs it ALL for me...

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

This in mine:


----------



## Skibum00 (Jan 11, 2007)

kamikazee ideki said:


> ski bum,
> 
> how does your rig ride? can you pedal it uphill?


It pedals up hill just fine for me. I live in PA so I have to pedal for every bit of downhill I get. Previously I had an Ironhorse Yakuza single pivot, this bikes goes uphill way easier, hills I had to push up in the lowest gear I can do on 3 with the Stinky. It handles FR great and no problems on drops.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

For ME there is nothing better than Intense bikes! I love them! Especially black uzzi's


----------

